# atv/boat trailer



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

not sure if you guys have already seen this but i'm sold.tetraPOD ATV Trailer Boat - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's freakin awesome :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Now that's what I call multipurpose


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Pretty cool


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome, I was skeptical on the boat conversion until both guys were standing up fishing. Wonder what that would go for?


08 750 brute , MSD w vfj tunes, Vfj stage 3clutch w spider mod and #1 springs, 27" mudlites on MSA Vice Beadlocks, 2" RDC lift, custom armor and bumpers. Chuck750 skid plate, 3"MIMB snorkel, MIMB Rad relocate, louder visions skull cup holder. 8 ball shifter
it's a trick!! Get an axe!! 
tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

That's cool as ice cream!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not to sure what its worth, i sent them an email to find out, once i hear back i'll let you know.


----------



## HoCho (Dec 9, 2013)

Does it come in camo ?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

$3499 is the price of the unit, they said its price is high because its certified by the canadian vessel act. I guess it comes with all the seats and what not in the boat.... Thats a little to pricey for me, I thought it'd be more around the 2000 mark.


----------

